# LOTES socket on Gigabyte P55A, only the bracket.



## sxs112.tw (Nov 20, 2009)

http://bbs.chiphell.com/viewthread.php?tid=60436

Someone bought a Gigabyte P55A-UD5 and found out the "LOTES socket" is actually bracket.


Gigabyte don't use LOTES socket on P55A baords as they claimed,
or they use only the lotes bracket not the whole socket.

It's said in serveral review that Gigabyte will use LOTES socket instead of FOXCONN.
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/storage/2009/11/16/investigating-sata-6gbps-performance/2
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/13357..._mobos_sata3_usb3_and_3x_usb_power/index.html
http://www.inpai.com.cn/doc/hard/109409_2.htm

But the truth is, they're still us FOXCONN socket, they only change the bracket to LOTES.
I just wonder if Gigabyte do this to make us believe they're using LOTES socket.
What if under the LOTES bracket, there is a cheap socket other than FOXCONN? 
Would we know? Should we use it?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

That's pretty freaken sneeky of them : /


----------



## Munki (Nov 20, 2009)

Those bastards.......now why should I be upset? Whats so different? I mean its a ZIF socket.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

The way i was to understand it was that the foxconn retention mechanism didnt apply enough pressure to the cpu to press it down effectively. Swapping the bracket should solve that issue.


----------



## Munki (Nov 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> The way i was to understand it was that the foxconn retention mechanism didnt apply enough pressure to the cpu to press it down effectively. Swapping the bracket should solve that issue.



Just to clarify my post above, i was seriously asking why. This makes more sense to me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

Munki said:


> Just to clarify my post above, i was seriously asking why. This makes more sense to me.



Originally the claim was that foxconn sockets would allow the CPU to burn due to a lack of contact. I guess we will have to wait and see if someone tests if Gigabytes new setup will cure extreme clocking woes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

Subscribed. Hoping for an update from somebody with a P55A.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

I just wish there was a simple way to get the LOTES mechanism, I'd swap mine out in a heatrbeat.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

There is. Buy an EVGA board  Most of them have LOTES or Tyco/AMP.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> There is. Buy an EVGA board  Most of them have LOTES or Tyco/AMP.



2 retorts:

1) the chipset cooler is too big for its own good

2) you knew what I meant


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 20, 2009)

2 of my 3 p55 boards have Foxconn sockets. I've put 1.4v through both of them on 2 hour OCCT  without any problems. Hell, even if there was a problem, it's just a simple RMA.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> The way i was to understand it was that the foxconn retention mechanism didnt apply enough pressure to the cpu to press it down effectively. Swapping the bracket should solve that issue.



I thought it was some redundant ground pins which didn't make proper contact. If the bracket didn't apply enough pressure on a particular area, a large chunk of pins would have had poor contact. Evidently, the pictures show that particular pins had bad contact, often a bad pin surrounded by good pins. So bracket pressure couldn't have been an issue there.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> 2 of my 3 p55 boards have Foxconn sockets. I've put 1.4v through both of them on 2 hour OCCT  without any problems. Hell, even if there was a problem, it's just a simple RMA.



Not a simple RMA if it burns your processor. Intel won't give you a new one if you send them one with a nice sear on it :shadedshu


----------



## jagd (Nov 22, 2009)

Why are you so scared ?do you know there are also burned lotes socket boards  ?
http://outofspecs.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3094  burned eVGA P55 FTW


sxs112.tw said:


> But the truth is, they're still us FOXCONN socket, they only change the bracket to LOTES.
> I just wonder if Gigabyte do this to make us believe they're using LOTES socket.
> What if under the LOTES bracket, there is a cheap socket other than FOXCONN?
> Would we know? Should we use it?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 22, 2009)

There are far more people that have had problems with the Foxconn sockets/brackets than LOTES.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 22, 2009)

foxconn has long since fixed this issue. any of their newer sockets are the new version. only if you bough a p55 the first week or so of release did they have the faulty sockets and even then it was 1 in 50 that were out of spec.

you guys keep making a big deal of this when its not really that big of an issue. you can RMA your board and the manufacturer will happily replace it for you.

and if you want to point fingers at the source of the problem....

intel forgot to send the updated socket specs to foxconn in time for them to make the change before the first batch of sockets was shipped and installed on mobo's. intel's fuck up... not foxconn.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> foxconn has long since fixed this issue. any of their newer sockets are the new version. only if you bough a p55 the first week or so of release did they have the faulty sockets and even then it was 1 in 50 that were out of spec.
> 
> you guys keep making a big deal of this when its not really that big of an issue. you can RMA your board and the manufacturer will happily replace it for you.
> 
> ...


Thats what I expect.
Foxconn have been making motherboard components for ages, therefore it is quite odd for me that they screwed up this badly.
Now things are clear.


----------



## jagd (Nov 22, 2009)

really ? than i see some punishment for some companies  brought this to public and tried to use for marketing their products  ,İntel never forgets and never forgive .  intel-->  <lotes/evga and noisy companies 


Fitseries3 said:


> and if you want to point fingers at the source of the problem....
> 
> intel forgot to send the updated socket specs to foxconn in time for them to make the change before the first batch of sockets was shipped and installed on mobo's. intel's fuck up... not foxconn.


----------



## crinkle (Dec 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> foxconn has long since fixed this issue. any of their newer sockets are the new version. only if you bough a p55 the first week or so of release did they have the faulty sockets and even then it was 1 in 50 that were out of spec.
> 
> you guys keep making a big deal of this when its not really that big of an issue. you can RMA your board and the manufacturer will happily replace it for you.
> 
> ...



To fix an issue you first have to admit there is a fault, this sound fixed to you? 

http://www.clunk.org.uk/news-stories/foxconn-deny-faulty-lga-1156-sockets.html


----------

